# Do you have killer thighs?



## DamnYankee (Sep 5, 2009)

Skinny thighs could spell your doom - The Body Odd - msnbc.com
Posted on Thursday, September 03, 2009 7:05 PM PT

At last, good news for anyone who ever despaired of fitting into skinny jeans: Thin thighs might actually kill you. Or at least put a strain on your heart. 

Thats the word from Danish researchers who studied more than 2,800 middle-aged people for up to a dozen years, only to find that those with the slimmest thighs had the highest chance of heart disease and premature death.

* * *

Especially loved THIS comment <chuckle>
_Now if they could just prove that big butts made you live longer I would be very happy. 
Eva Pinehurst Id (Friday, September 04, 2009 11:40 AM)_


----------



## editec (Sep 5, 2009)

Interesting.

So people with cottage cheese thighs live longer?

I find that rather hard to believe.


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't believe that you read it accurately at all, Editec.





















As opposed to


----------



## goldcatt (Sep 5, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Skinny thighs could spell your doom - The Body Odd - msnbc.com
> Posted on Thursday, September 03, 2009 7:05 PM PT
> 
> At last, good news for anyone who ever despaired of fitting into skinny jeans: Thin thighs might actually kill you. Or at least put a strain on your heart.
> ...



Wow, first coffee is good for you, now some sturdy thighs are too...

At this rate, I'm gonna live forever.


----------



## jillian (Sep 5, 2009)

My grandmother used to call them puhlkies...


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 5, 2009)

Give it a few years--science if famous for changing it's mind about these things,.


----------



## goldcatt (Sep 5, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Give it a few years--science if famous for changing it's mind about these things,.



Oh no you don't. Let me enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Dis (Sep 5, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Don't believe that you read it accurately at all, Editec.



I don't think her thighs are going to kill her at all.. But those shoes might if she doesn't get some that fit.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 5, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Give it a few years--science if famous for changing it's mind about these things,.
> ...



no worries----I'd drink coffee if they said it would kill me.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 5, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Skinny thighs could spell your doom - The Body Odd - msnbc.com
> Posted on Thursday, September 03, 2009 7:05 PM PT
> 
> At last, good news for anyone who ever despaired of fitting into skinny jeans: Thin thighs might actually kill you. Or at least put a strain on your heart.
> ...



What about the fat stomach theory we've been hearing about for years.  It puts a strain on your heart and causes other health problems.  

The picture of that anorexic girl is scary skinny.  Sheesh.


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 5, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> no worries----I'd drink coffee if they said it would kill me.




There are quicker ways, ya know....


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 5, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > no worries----I'd drink coffee if they said it would kill me.
> ...



ya but they dont taste as good


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 5, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




Tasty Poisons


You don't really have a death-wish, do ya?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Skinny thighs could spell your doom - The Body Odd - msnbc.com
> Posted on Thursday, September 03, 2009 7:05 PM PT
> 
> At last, good news for anyone who ever despaired of fitting into skinny jeans: Thin thighs might actually kill you. Or at least put a strain on your heart.
> ...


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 5, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > Skinny thighs could spell your doom - The Body Odd - msnbc.com
> ...





Ought to be a happy medium between obesity and anorexia and other eating disorders, don't you think? This goes for guys as well, except they don't typically suffer from the "skinny" disorders.


----------



## chanel (Sep 5, 2009)

I've only killed one man between my thighs. Got a little too excited if you know what I mean. Tryin not to make that mistake again.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2009)

chanel said:


> I've only killed one man between my thighs. Got a little too excited if you know what I mean. Tryin not to make that mistake again.



Probably broke your last three Thighmasters too, hmmm?  I have that same problem.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 5, 2009)

chanel said:


> I've only killed one man between my thighs. Got a little too excited if you know what I mean. Tryin not to make that mistake again.



_She was a fast machine, she kept her motor clean
She was the best damn woman that I ever seen
She had the sightless eyes, telling me no lies
Knockin' me out with those American thighs

_


----------



## eagleseven (Sep 5, 2009)

Thighs of steel.

*flexes muscles*


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 5, 2009)

chanel said:


> I've only killed one man between my thighs. Got a little too excited if you know what I mean. Tryin not to make that mistake again.



Im sure he thought the cost was worth it.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 5, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


>


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 5, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


>


 


xotoxi said:


>




You need a gap that big, YOU'VE got problems....


----------

